# ATI fan control! - drop your temperatures!



## fade2green514

hey guys! so i was looking at buying a new cooler for my 4850 (since the fan is crap!) but it turned out the fan wasn't really crap!

my card ran at 78C idle and this tool helped me make it run at 37C idle! (if i turn it up to 100% lol.. loud)

i was truly amazed, and thought i should share it!
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1163/Gainward_Expertool_v.4.0_for_ATI.html

boy this video card is something of a space heater... it puts out a lot of heat lol


----------



## hermeslyre

I thought this sounded familiar..

http://www.computerforum.com/1049980-post5.html

lol.


----------



## fade2green514

haha probably just didnt check on the thread. 

also, i unlike you.. wanted to refrain from putting a link in from another forum. thats illegal on this site if i recall correctly i got in trouble for it once.


----------



## hermeslyre

Is that so? Yeah I think I remember earing something about it. Stupid rule, eh? 

Ignore the link, I wasn't trying to say I posted a solution before you. I just thought it was funny you said the fan was crap twice, then found out it wasn't without my help, though I did try.


----------



## reddevil6

yea i have posted how to do it before on this site.
but u dont need it at 100% it will be fine at 40 - 45% an muck quiter the temps will be around 35 - 40 idel an 55-60 load


----------



## fade2green514

yea i have it at 50% fan speed.. runs nice and quiet and the temp never gets above 50c, during idle its 28-35c.

of course it depends on ambient temps right... its the summer so at night it goes down like 4-6c


----------

